# Anyone interested in a VERY well done John Deere 4310 backhoe???



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Might be worth something for scrap metal. Steel sells for around $250 a ton. 


click here


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Sure is a shame. I don't think the person putting this itemup for bid and starting it at $1,000 has a clue. I really do not think there is one item that would be salvageable on this unit from looking at those images. Pay a grand for that if you got it for that bid theyare asking, and then still have to get it out of there and haul it. I think theywould have been better off with a $.99 cent opener bid. I may be wrong about salvage parts, as I bought a Lands Pride finish mower that looked like the tractor does on Ebay and the blades on the bottom never had the paint burned of, and the insides of the gear boxes were unhurt. But the Kubota tractor it was attached to still had lots of orange paint o it and some rubber on the bottoms of what used to be tires, and this JD appears to have been in a much worse hotter fire than that Kubota went through.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:flamedevi 
Man, There aint nothing left on it that is recognizable as a backhoe except for a boom & bucket. :flamedevi


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

From the pictures it looks like the fire was extremely hot and I doubt the buckets or anything could be used. The temper of the steel is ruined. The bucket looks like it warped or got hot enough to sage and change shape. You might be able to salvage the cylinder head but I bet that is warped from the heat too. Scrape metal! What a shame!


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I sure hope whose ever tractor that was that they had insureance.

Adam


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Might be worth something for scrap metal. Steel sells for around $250 a ton.
> 
> 
> click here *


l thing l will bid on it lol NOT what a piece of crap


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot believe somebody paid $1,000 for this burned out hulk! Am I missing something on parts value?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

A fool and his money are soon parted.



:yin:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

P.T. Barnum was so right!


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

a wrecker likely bought it internal gears would be allright and possibly the engine. i bought a 10-20 mccormick that was in garage fire and all internal parts were ok. i sure didn't pay $1000 for it though


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I guess I can see where the large oil reservoir in the transmission case might save the gears but I would think most of the steel would have lost its temper. The trans. case is aluminum and that can't have done well in the fire. I would also think the engine parts would be shot as well.


----------

